# Blonde mallard?



## huntingbronco (Aug 16, 2009)

Shot duck this morning and I'm not sure exactly what it is? It looks just like a mallard but way lighter and with a tanish blue speculum. Still has an orange beak and orange feet. Is this a blonde mallard or some sort of domestic hybrid?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure....but it is purdy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

leucistic mallard (blonde hen). basically just a lack of pigment...varies in degree of pigment lost...some more than others. shot one a few years back as well. cool birds.

https://www.google.com/search?q=leu...hBqHhygGX_YCgBA&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1192&bih=630


----------



## killing&grillin (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful bird what ever it is

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntingbronco (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks SK! How rare are they? Trying to decide if I should just take some pictures of it or if it should be put on the wall


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

huntingbronco said:


> Thanks SK! How rare are they? Trying to decide if I should just take some pictures of it or if it should be put on the wall


usually 1 or 2 posted here every year or so. very cool birds and make some cool mounts. if you get it mounted have your taxi give you recommendation as it may be loaded with pin feathers this early in the year.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I always wanted to mount one of those..... yeah very cool birds. Id put it on the wall.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Cool looking bird, if it was mine it would be on the wall.


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

I have pictures of 2 of them I saw this year. One behind my house, and one on the west side of the state. Very neat looking!!!!


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome. I'm jealous. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## criticalfailure (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll go with blonde hen, there was a pair one hen, one drake in frankenmuth last year. The Drake was probably one of coolest looking birds I've seen. Had good blue spec nice white neck ring and a dark brown head. Got to watch them all summer and fall and haven't seen it since. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I got one that is quite light brown/blonde on the body, neck and head but the wings are 
More traditional brown/grey. She was beautiful. Looked a bit young or I would have put her on the wall.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool! Here's a pic of the one we got last year.

"StinkFinger"


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Mount it


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Mount it


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

That's sweet!


----------



## huntingbronco (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a couple more pics comparing her to another hen...















Thanks for the input guys I'm leaning towards putting her on the wall now. Currently she is in the freezer!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

huntingbronco said:


> Here's a couple more pics comparing her to another hen...
> 
> View attachment 47815
> View attachment 47816
> ...


Yeah I'd put that on the wall...


----------



## criticalfailure (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like a blonde is still
Hanging out in Frankenmuth.


----------

